# Room for Two More (Harrisburg, PA and Surrounding Area)



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

My sweet little girls are old and wilting fast, I want to introduce a couple of babies while they're still doing alright. My rats have always come from feeder bins, and that is probably how I will end up getting my next pair, but I wanted to try and find a more socialized set of youngsters this time around. As I've learned from accidental litters met in the past; There's just something special about a rat that's known a human's touch since the day it was born.

I live between Harrisburg, York, and Lancaster. If you know of any accidental litters in this area who need a home, mine is open to two girls.

If you know of a rescue nearby I would love to check it out as well. I figure that adding babies to the family would go over better for my residents, but I'm sure some good-natured squishy adults would fit in well too.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh! Check out the NE PA Rat Breeders/Owners FB group! Its run by a mother and daughter who run Totez for Realz Rattery in Tamaqua but theres people in the group from all over PA and the surrounding states.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you so much, I'll check it out.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I know it's far but I would look at rattie tattie rescue on Facebook and see if they'd transport to you. They may just. They're currently dealing with the aftermath of a huge hoarding situation and do have young babies.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

If you don't mind a bit of a drive....I am in Batavia NY which is between Buffalo & Rochester. Quite a drive for you but thought I would throw it out there just in case 

I just had an accidental litter, born Oct 2. Mom is dumbo himalayan dad was top eared PEW. I plan to give them tons of attention and handling so they will be very well tame and sweet


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you Nanashi, I'll see how close they could come to me.

And Moonkissed, thank you for letting me know but it would cost me a fortune in gas to get my tired little car all the way there and back. D:


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

If you need an invite to the group, let me know. Totez for Realz has been doing more rescues and hasn't had a litter recently but there are a lot of people that post accidental litters there.

Alternatively, if you find a pair close to me, I can help transport! Not all the way, about 2 or so hours from Philly is my range.


----------



## Jennalyn (Feb 20, 2010)

Just to throw it out there in case you're still looking, but there are some fabulously friendly spayed young girl-rats available at Anne Arundel County Animal Control in Millersville, MD. I know it's far from you, but I'm positive I could arrange transport to you if you were interested. The shelter doesn't charge an adoption fee for small critters. PM me if you're interested. (My Mom works there and I used to.)


----------



## alieannie (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a contact in Lewisburg PA, hour north of Harrisburg, she's been breeding a few years now on a small scale. PM me if you're still interested and I can get you her info.


----------

